# Results, Lehigh Valley PA JL/AW Racing...



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Yesterday brought another fun night of racing to the Snakepit as we bellied up to the track with cars in hand. First up was the Thunderjets, which ran suprisingly well on this fairly technical plastic track. Bill (wheelszk) was doing well and took an early lead, but was soon to be overcome by the consistency of Bud and Chad (ubetrbqwik), coming in a solid third behind Chad by only a lap and a few sections. The rest of us just couldn't pull it together, though Nate's car had a meeting with the floor which obviously hurt it's performance, and Ron had a little tire trouble which was compounded by the fact that it happened in the gutters. Still a fun race with lots of bumping to keep it interesting!

Up next was the X-Tractions, with Bud taking the early lead this time, the real battle was for second as everyone tried to squeeze every lap they could from each heat. Chad had awesome consistency but his speed was down a bit, so through most of the race it was anyone's game. The last two heats were real interesting...while I ran a terrible red heat, I hooked up and ran away with white. Bud still had to come in for two heats and Jimmy quietly was maintaining good position. Bud put the hammer down in red and white, taking back his lead to finish first, with myself behind by 4 for second and Jimmy another 4 for third. Had RJ's car not died towards the end of his third heat, he would've definitely been in the fight for the top 3.

Thanks to everyone for coming out, again this race was a lot of fun. Thanks to Chad for supplying some great race prizes, and to Mister Coney for stepping up on such short notice with such a cool prize, which was won by Nate at Sunday's show. Thanks Joe! Congrats to the winners....'til next time!


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

Great racing. Anyone who is in the area should come out for alot of fun!


----------

